# FM 11 Upgrade/Mod



## BurkStar (Apr 14, 2015)

I have an old FM11 thats been sitting in a drawer for years. Something went wrong with it and it kept blowing bulbs plus I hated the batteries that it used. So, just found it the other day and got to thinking about how it was a shame that such a good looking light was going to waste. Is there someone here that can do two things to it, first convert it to an led and second build a battery pack thats going to be easier and safer to charge. I'd like an warm or neutral led of at least 1000 lumens and finaly, being unemployed/retired it can't be super expensive. Any takers?


----------



## light-modder (Apr 14, 2015)

Being laid off recently I wouldn't mind giving it a go. I originally came up with the name light-modder because I only planed on modding flashlights lightly or basically for myself and family/close friends. No idea really what an FM11 is so if you sent me some pics I would have a better idea if it would be something I think I can tackle. Being less experienced I wouldn't charge much more than parts.


----------



## BurkStar (Apr 14, 2015)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?161540-2C-FM11-amp-3C-FM85-Ready-To-Ship

It came with a built in charging system and I could never put together anything that really worked. It also used the AW Li-ion C cell, which when they first came out were not very reliable.


----------



## light-modder (Apr 15, 2015)

PM sent


----------

